# weather



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

WTH!...it was 14 degrees here 1 week ago. Right now it is 70!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just be thankful.
I'm happy it warmed up to nearly 40 yesterday around here.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope you are ready for the series of storms coming through this week Gmaske. We are supposed to get up to 5 feet of snow down here in Arizona.

tumbleweed


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Not too much variation here in Lexington. We had snow and temps getting towards the teens, but it's warmed up to mid-40s now. Feels nice. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> I hope you are ready for the series of storms coming through this week Gmaske. We are supposed to get up to 5 feet of snow down here in Arizona.
> 
> tumbleweed


So far the storm tracks have all been mostly to the south and down in your neighbor hood. It has been really cold but we have only had one good snow dump this winter. Mostly just snow showers now and again. I bought a snow blower last year and the dump we got this year learnt me that I screwed up and bought the wrong one. So about a week ago I bought a diffrent one. I'm ready now so "Bring It On!" (Most likely won't see another flake all winter now that I spent all that money)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

We're enjoying above-freezing temps here -- and I do mean "enjoying." Pretty rare for Fargo in January, especially to get a couple in a row. I was dreading the new year when it began with a record-tying low temp on the first full night of the year (-33 F), but the last week hasn't been too bad at all.










Just 3-4 more months to go... :mrgreen:

.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep same around here. Teens a couple weeks ago and now 65-70. No wonder I am sick and every other person around here. Houston ain't sposed to git that darn cold.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

The unusual weather patterns we all have been having this year is related to the El Nino event that is happening off the coast of Chile. For some reason the ocean current in that part of the world reverses itself every 4-6 years and cause weather patterns to change all over the world. It can wreck havoc in places like California and the west coast while those of us in the northern part of the country get a somewhat mild winter. In the past it has caused the monsoon season to dry up in parts of S.E. Asia and cause forest fires when it is normally rainy. The name El Nino is derived from the fishermen who first witnessed this phenomenon years ago because the reversal occurred around Christmas and thus was named for the birth of Christ.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

last night









this morning


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> last night


I never will understand people's obsession with bread and milk during a storm. Looks like there was plenty of Natty Light though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Those people would not last an Iowa winter.

The same crap used to happen in Lynchburg, VA even if they _thought _it was going to snow. They actually closed schools once not for snow, but just because it was "Too cold"


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> The same crap used to happen in Lynchburg, VA even if they _thought _it was going to snow. They actually closed schools once not for snow, but just because it was "Too cold"


Last year they closed school here the day before based on the forecast and then nothing happened. They also closed for a 1/4" of snow. That same 1/4" caused my wife to have three snow days becuase the county system (just south of us) she works in is very rural, they don't plow the back roads there, and they deemed them unsafe for the buses. This year they did an early release based on the forecast and it just rained. We have a couple of inches and now it's sleeting. Should be interesting to see come Monday what the school status is.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> Should be interesting to see come Monday what the school status is.


delayed for sure, since whatever melts will freeze overnight, or closed...depends on how much it warms up tomorrow.

This doesn't help the DOT finish the road to the new facility at work, the road is all we're waiting on to start moving.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

50 here in cleveland a week ago 20 today

i forgot to mention that when it was 50 almost all the snow on the ground was gone but its back again..ugh im not a fan of snow or cold weather


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> delayed for sure, since whatever melts will freeze overnight, or closed...depends on how much it warms up tomorrow..


I'm going to predict Wake will close Monday and Harnett, where my wife works, will be closed Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

well if we are into predictions.....

Guilford County with have schools closed most of the week, if not all...

Gu'met offices will be closed or on "snow days" 'til wendsday.

your physic connection....

John


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Johnston County just closed schools.

The Maint. guys at work just went in to plow the drive and parking lot...I doubt I'll go in though...I grew up in Hawaii, I'm not driving on ice.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's all what you're prepared for. Dealing with a foot of snow is no big deal if you're used to it and you have 4WD. Even that amount would shut down Buffalo if the plows weren't out though. Most folks are driving about in front wheel drive econoboxes. 

No sense for most municipalities to invest in plows for the sporadic snow they get. With the fleet of salters, snowblowers and plows we have; 3-4feet hardly effects the commute.

Take it easy and enjoy the day off!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


>


Let's get ready for another three days of school closings and the cancellation of spring break to make up for it because, even though they've closed schools for the past three years, they still don't think we get enough snow to build snow days into the calendar.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

heh...I'm right in the little pocket of clear, although I did see a few flakes a little bit ago.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

We're gonna have some snow again tomorrow until Sunday like as if this pile of global warming is not enough to tackle...


----------

